# Welcome Home, Pearl! Pic Heavy



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

The cabinet..pretty good shape..needs a good cleaning and possible refinishing later. The "coffin" that covers her has a slight split on the top down the middle:








Looking down on her..sorry for the glare:








Front by the foot..you can see she is missing the gold here..but look at the mother of pearl inlay!:








The other end..the mother of pearl is EVERYWHERE on here...even on the wheel! The gold is in good shape along here:








The back..again..missing some gold along normal wear areas..but still lots more mother of pearl:








The needle end...more decoration even along here!:








If I missed something you want to see..let me know and I will take a pic. Old owner said she read on the wheel that it was made in 1878, but the serial number connects with 1881. She has a bag of accessories to go with her. Everything moves freely. Now to get a belt for her and to figure out how to thread and use her! Btw..I offered $90 and she jumped at it! I was going to offer lower, but knew it was worth even the $100..at least to me..not sure about to anyone else!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Woooooowww.
What a nice find. Good for you!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

it won't matter if you ever sew on that gorgeous machine...I would keep it set up just to look at...wipe it down....and just use it as a decorative accessory....or sew on it...have fun...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

oh she is beautiful! What does the bobbin look like?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Like I said in your other thread, who cares if she works! But wouldn't it be fun if your _130 year old_ machine with the gorgeous mother of pearl inlay were to make some equally lovely project and you could tell people, "Oh, yeah. I made that on Pearl. She's 130 years old, but works just fine..."


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Pearl is beautiful!!! Glad you got her!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

The bobbin:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A shuttle bobbin. Neat. That is one lovely machine. I cannot imagine how pretty she will be looking after a little cleaning up.

You did really well on this one.

Congratulations.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Pearl is my grandmother's name. I sewed many a dress and some quilts on her old singer treadle. It wasn't that pretty though.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, she's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
Heidi


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Gorgeous! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

What a lovely sewing machine! I just love mother of pearl--never knew machines were so fancy and that is the first I've ever seen like that.
Happy cleaning and sewing. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, absolutely beautiful machine! Congrats. Great find!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

That is one machine that was well worth the trip to get her. She is beautiful. I don't think I have ever seen one with Mother of Pearl in it.
I hope that she sews as pretty as she looks.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I"m not sure who's luckier - you or Pearl. Enjoy your new friend!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

My 127 has the shuttle bobbin and while its not as "easy" to wind as the 15 bobbin I actually like the way it sews better. Just be careful if you buy more bobbins....some of the new ones made for these machines aren't quite right and won't sew.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That machine is beautiful!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

What a pretty machine!


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

For the first time in my life I'm having machine envy. Pearl is just beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It would be interesting to see if Singer has any information on why the the machine was as fancy as it is. There is a number to call if your serial number is earlier than a certain number on the singer website, maybe they would know something or how to find out something about it. It looks to me like the decoration was original , but I've never even read about one that fancy. I'm wondering if it could have been made for a Worlds Fair or some type of expedition.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wow!!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll all one more Wow! I am having machine envy also. Enjoy her.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Oh my, Oh my! What a lucky sewer you are! I hope you have a special place to display this beauty!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Someone paid a pile of money for that machine. Gorgeous! The spindle bobbins for those machines could be a little long or a little short. If you don't have a spindle do some research. My 1901 model 27 has the vibrating shuttle and uses the shorter spindle. Oil it before you do ANYTHING. Don't play with it, oil it first.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

OMG it'S GORGEOUS! Lucky, lucky you! What fun you're going to have just looking at it everyday!


----------

